# Weichzeichnen



## inctube (28. Februar 2006)

Hallo,

ich habe mal eine Frage zum Weichzeichnen.
Wei kann ich ein Foto so weichzeichnen, dass es im Vordergrund volle Schärfe hat und nach hinten immer verschwommener wird.
Einfach sowas wie ein Frabverlauf nur mit Weichzeichen.

thx inctube


----------



## susi22 (28. Februar 2006)

Mir fallen da 2 Filter zu ein, die ich nutzen würde.
1. "scharfes" Objekt markieren und dann "Auswahl umkehren"
Dann den Filter "Gauscher Weichzeichner" verwenden

2. wieder markieren "Auswahl umkehren"
Dann Filter "Polarisieren" oder wie der heißt.:suspekt:


----------



## Terrabug (28. Februar 2006)

-Ebene kopieren
-untere Ebene weichzeichnen
-oberen Ebene eine Ebenenmaske verpassen(der Kreis in dem Viereck unten in der Ebenenpalette)
-In die Ebenenmaske(dazu auf das neue schwarze Kästchen neben dem kleinen Vorschaubild der Ebene klicken) einen entsprechenden Schwarz->weiß Verlauf  da rein machen(den sieht man dann nur in dem ehemals schwarzen Kästchen) 

Meintest du das so ?

Oder meinst du das entlang räumlicher Tiefe ?
Dann müsstest du wohl mit der Ebenenmaske einzelne Elemente auf ver. weich gezeichneten Ebenen ausschneiden  
Für letzteres gabs aber auch mal einen Filter.


----------



## zioProduct (28. Februar 2006)

Hab leider nur GIMP, aber etwa so?
Ist nach dem Ansatz von Susi, einfach mit GIMP

Edit:
Umpf Qualität hat stark gelitten, aber ich glaube man erkennt trotzdem noch auf was er raus laufen soll


----------



## famuz (28. Februar 2006)

...wenn du es wirklch so haben willst, das es wie mit einer spiegelreflexkamera geknipst aussehen soll, dann is das schon ein wenig aufwendiger..

das was auf deinem beispielfoto zu sehen ist, ist ein radial blur gezoomt (radialer weichzeichner gezoomt). der effekt is ganz nice, aber fern der realität, es sei denn du wärst mit der kamera auf fräulein johansson zugesprungen.

ein gutes tutorial in sachen maskieren findest du hier.

aber bei den zwei ebenen die das bild hat, reichen durchaus auch die ansätze von terrabug ud susi.

wichtig ist lediglich ein sauberes maskieren, damit nich sofort jeder merkt - "ge-photoshop-ed."


----------



## zioProduct (28. Februar 2006)

Schlauer Junge   Ich hab bei GIMP so auf die schnelle auch nur (neben Gauscher) die Bewegungsunschärfe gefunden, diese als Zoom(Wie wenn ich auf sie zurenn ) Und voilà.
Du erwartest doch wohl nicht das ich innerhalb von ner Minute (und erst recht nicht in GIMP) nen gutes Beispiel erstellen kann. Auserdem ist es als Hilfestellung für den Threadersteller gedacht, und nicht als fertiges Bild 

So nach deinem Post zu beurteilen, würde ich mal sagen, du hast mich mit dem Threadersteller verwechselt


----------



## famuz (28. Februar 2006)

e.x.a.c.t.l.y.


----------



## inctube (28. Februar 2006)

ok, also das mit dem maskieren funktioniert so wie ich es mir vorgestellt habe.
Muss eben jetzt noch bisschen rumprobieren um den Effekt realistisch aussehen zu lassen 
Aber danke an alle

inctube


----------

